# 6th day after egg transfer & waiting (impatiently) ~



## Shimmer (May 30, 2007)

Hello  I am currently in my 2 week wait & it is so emotionally painful. I have been reading peoples messages for the last couple of years on & off as a guest. But finally decided to register as I would like to write a dairy (the diaries have certainly helped me).

Well on our 2nd try for our NHS cycle all has gone well and now we just have to wait, which is driving me crazy. . Luckily I am currently on half term (school teacher) and so can take this easy.

I have got sore (.)(.), supposedly caused by the progesterone pessaries and massively bloated ( I wish it was one of my little embies getting bigger.

My acupuncturist said I should be having a really healthy, high protein diet, does a McDonald's count (I had to I have been eating well for the last month) but I had a huge tummy after, it did look like a pregnant tummy - all night I held my tummy in hope that it would stay like that. Nope back to just a little bloated. When does the bloated feeling go? and the pregnancy symptoms start?

Lots of positive energy to everyone on the 2 week wait


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Shimmer,

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck hun - really hope the 2ww brings a BFP for you  

Nix


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Shimmer and welcome to the site 

You have found a fantastic site full of advice and support and wish you loads of luck with everything.

How lovely to hear you have joined the site from being a guest - it really will benefit you talking to others in the same situation.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

2ww board..................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Shimmer

I am so glad youve posted are you doing a diary 

I am constantly amazed at the amount of guests who register 
I hope that we can support you fully in your  and beyond  

Kates  left you some good links be sure to check them out

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the help tab too 

Check out the Locations boards for your home town & a site search for your clinic 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------

